# Is freeze dried liver worth the price?



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

I found 14 oz of freeze dried liver for 20 dollars. That's pretty steep. People say their dogs love it though. 14 oz just doesn't seem like a lot. Are they like potato chips where 14 oz really is quite a bit of treats, or is it more like 14 oz of butter where its only a small jarful?


----------



## zxckelly (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess its up to you whether its worth the price or not, but I buy freeze dried beef liver, and sometimes freeze dried chicken for my puppy and he LOVES it. It's by far his favorite treat. The amount they give you isn't TONS but I just give him one morsel as a treat, so a package lasts about a month if I give him one piece a day. It is more expensive than most other treats though.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa says yes, but she has a different concept on price.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't say if it's worth the price, but my dogs LOVE it! Thing is, I can buy chicken livers and cook it and they adore that, too. It's more stinky, but it's cheap! 

When I make chicken liver "brownies", I've got some attentive doggies!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Based on my dog's reaction, yup, it's worth it and if it's made with no added chemicals, it's pretty good stuff for the dog. Her favorite treats are Bravo Bonus Bites freeze dried and dry roasted buffalo, venison, & salmon.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I bought some once and Bridgette LOVED it! I don't usually buy it because of the price, but I totally just got a big tub of the all natural stuff for 7.59! It's on sale or clearance at Petsmart and it's not out of date!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs love it but then, they love a lot of other treats too. I don't think it is any better then some of the other choices I have given them. I am like CrzyBritNAmerica and I get it when it is on sale. I am cheap, I only buy sale items.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I make my own dried liver treats. Liver is so cheap and it's so easy to do...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Renoman said:


> I make my own dried liver treats. Liver is so cheap and it's so easy to do...


Please tell me how to do this! And if you can do the same with other meats and salmon. I would love to be able to do this at home.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> Please tell me how to do this! And if you can do the same with other meats and salmon. I would love to be able to do this at home.



Sending PM


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Renoman...I'd love to know how to do that too! Pretty please?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

ColoradoSooner said:


> Renoman...I'd love to know how to do that too! Pretty please?


Sending PM


----------



## daisaw1219 (Jun 2, 2009)

Renoman said:


> Sending PM


if you dont mind I would also like to know. Thanks


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Renoman, I have to add my name to the list, I'd LOVE to know how to make my own dried liver treats.


----------



## clarkk41 (Jul 24, 2009)

My dog goes crazy for liver bites. It's probably her favorite treat and really good for her.


----------



## rs09 (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought a 19.5 oz bucket of Pro-treat brand beef liver treats. I think I paid $35 at PetSmart. Anyway, they're great for training, and I also use them to lure my puppy into (and sometimes out of) his crate. He can't resist even a small morsel of the liver treats. Too many liver treats gives my puppy very wet potties, so I'm very sparing with them. For long-term diversion, there's nothing like bully sticks.


----------



## bondra76 (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to buy the freeze dried liver until my friend suggested the miracle treat - baby food.

Shop just for the basic gerber food - lamb, chicken, beef, sweet potato, whatever....

Super cheap and I freeze it to make it last. When my dog is good or does what I want, she gets a couple of licks. She goes NUTS for it. I won't buy a $30 bucket of treats anymore. Just not worth it.


----------



## Mom2Furkids (Jul 2, 2009)

Renoman said:


> I make my own dried liver treats. Liver is so cheap and it's so easy to do...


I hate to sound like a broken record but me too please. 

I make my own but I would love to see if they are made the same.


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

bondra76 said:


> I used to buy the freeze dried liver until my friend suggested the miracle treat - baby food.


I use baby food also, he gets it frozen in his kong


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I have made my own with my dehydrator.....One word of caution.....put your dehydrator outside.....or in a place like your 4 season room, or somewhere besides the kitchen.....OMG, it stinks so bad.....LOL.... Just buy beef liver.....put it on your fruit screen thingy (do you know what I mean?) that goes on top of the reg tray.....dehydrate till they are done in the middle...I pull them off the screen and flip here and there while they are drying.....I bagged them and stuck them in the freezer.....I just take out what I am going to use......Wilie LOVED them! Which reminds me, I have not done this in a while....Good Luck!!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I also make my own. I was able to pick up a Nesco Dehydrator for around $30.00. I think it is important to get the kind of dehydrator where the fan is on TOP, not the bottom. I've been told the ones with the motor on the bottom tend to burn out when used primarily for making jerkey type items.

I second the recommendation for putting the dehydrator OUTSIDE. There is nothing quite so awful as the smell of liver as it's being dehydrated. 

I purchase rather large containers of beef liver for just over $1 at my local grocery store (I tried chicken liver, but it just doesn't work as well). I cut it up into uniform sized pieces, put them on the dehydrator trays, and turn it on. I "cooked" mine overnight, but was told that it should be done for 24 hours to make sure to get all the moisture our to prevent molding. I simply kept mine in the refrigerator... and freezing also works to keep it fresh. If all the moisture is out, you wouldn't need to refrigerate.

Liver can also be dehydrated in the oven. You'll need a cooking screen, as you don't want the liver to sit in it's own juices. You'll want to place a cookie sheet or pan on the rack underneath to catch the juice, or your oven will get rather messy. Leave the oven door open and bake at 200*F until the liver snaps like a popsicle stick when tested. 

IMO dehydrated liver treats are pretty much worth their weight in gold. Apollo isn't all that interested in other training treats (which I'm told is not uncommon with a male Rottie), but he'd do ANYTHING for dehydrated liver! Plus, I feed raw and just feel better feeding a natural treat, too!


----------



## Gingergal (May 5, 2009)

I bought freeze dried liver before getting my puppy. As I thought it would be a special treat for 'come' command and it wouldn't make my pockets or hands messy.

But whether it's the texture or not he doesn't seem to really like it. Much prefers cheese or just straight cooked chicken or meat.

Am annoyed I now have a big tub which cost me quite a bit!


----------

